# Marco's Insane Inventory



## Marco (Sep 7, 2006)

I'll post a list of the plants that I grow because I need to take inventory anyway.

Thanks Zach for the motivation oke:

*Paphiopedilum *- Species
-_philippinense alba_ [gore orchid conservatory] sdlg
-_primulinum alba _[gore orchid conservatory] bs
-_rothschildianum _('trinity' AM/RHS x 'sabah') [ratcliff] sdlg
-_stonei _[gore orchid conservatory] nbs/bs

*Paphiopedilum *- Hybrids
-_ken ichi takayo _(roebelinii 'red spider' x supardii 'red') [orchid inn] sdlg
-_angel hair_ (st. swithin 'jeanie' AM/AOS x sanderianum 'wonderland') [orchid inn] sdlg
-_michael koopowitz _(roebelinii 'red spider' x sanderianum 'red spider') [orchid inn] sdlg
-_PEOY _(sanderianum 'wesley' x rothschildianum 'gigantic' FCC/AOS) [orchid inn] sdlg
-_PEOY _(rothschildianum 'chester hills' AM/AOS x sanderianum 'dark beauty') [gore orchid conservatory] sdlg
-_st swithin_ (philippinense x rothschildianum) [peach state] sdlg
-_st swithin_ (philippinense x rothschildianum) [oakhill] sdlg
-_michael koopowitz_ (philippinense x sanderianum) [peach state] bs
-_(michael koopowitz x adductum) _[peach state] bs
-_angel hair _(st. swithin x sanderianum) [peach state] bs
-_iantha stage _(sukhakulii x rothschildianum 'tenny's' AM/AOS) [ratcliff] bs
-_(philippinense x hirsutissimum var. furling)_ [ratcliff] bs
-_temptation _(philippinense 'calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'klehm's') [ratcliff] bs
-_vera pellechia _(st. swithin 'conquest' x stonei 'cheriton') [ratcliff] bs
-_eva weigner_ (stonei x haynaldianum) [gore orchid conservatory] nbs/bs
-_eva weigner _(stonei x haynaldianum) [heather]
-_gloria naugle _(rothschildianum x micranthum) [oakhill] sdlg
-_armeni white _[jane] bs

*Paphiopedilum *- Misc. 
-_3x unifloran no-ids _(hicks nursery + HD)

*Phragmipedium *- Hybrid (the lone soldier)
-_sunset glow _(Eric Young x Mem. Dick Clements) [gore orchid conservatory] sdlg

*Phalaenopsis *- Species
-_2x violacea_ [chesterfield]
-_2x violacea var. corulea_ [oakhill] sdlg 
-_2x violacea alba_ [my phals] super teeny seedlings
-_3x javanica _[oakhill + my phals]

*Phalaenopsis *- Hybrids
-_penang girl _[chesterfield]
-_i-hsin gold coin_ [chesterfield]
-_ever spring prince 'black butterfly'_ [chesterfield]
-_ever spring prince 'black eagle'_ [dragon argo]
-_sogo-lit angel_ [dragon argo]
-_valentinii var. alba_ [oakhill]
-_(timothy christopher x javanica)_ [john]
-_2x no-id_ [hicks nursery + HD]

*The oddballs*
-_neofinetia falcata var. syutenno _[john]
-_neofinetia falcata var. normal_ [oakhill]
-_bllra tahoma glacier_ [hicks nursery]
-_angreacum scottianum _[oakhill]
-_dend spectabile _[orchid society auction]
-_2x catt hybrids _[hicks nursery]


----------



## Heather (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice collection, Marco! You need to take inventory more often! oke: 
I daresay your collection has grown this summer!


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 7, 2006)

Super collection, Marco!

I love your multifloral group! Look forward to seeing the Vera Pellechia!

thanks


----------



## Stephan (Sep 8, 2006)

You definitely do get more "bang" for your buck with multi's - nice collection Marco 

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2006)

Very impressive! But you need more Phrags, Marco...


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 10, 2006)

Michael Koopowitz x adductum sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## Marco (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm an idiot I forgot my favorite phal species. I love the fragrance. The one that came from Matt smelt great. I hope the one from oakhill is just the same.

2x phal schilleriana [gore orchid conservatory + oakhill] bs

I'm crossing my fingers hoping that one of my multi-florals. A good majority of the blooming size plants started shooting off new starts  . Hopefully they'll show flowering activity sometime soon.

Peter - I can't wait either. I got hooked on your Paph. Jack Ung-You Chun (Try saying that 3 times in under 3 seconds lol) And the Vera was the closest I was able to find 

Dot - I would love more phrags but I grow warm. I would love to try the compact phrag species but I don't think that they'll be too happy with me. And I would hate to keep lugging home gallons of distilled water from the supermarket oke: I'm such a lazy bum.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2006)

Do you live near where Glenn Decker [Piping Rock] was? E.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice collection Marco...nice choice on multiflorals!! I wish I still had mt Phal javanica. I sold it a few years ago because I couldn't get it to bloom for me. The person who purchased it went to repot it and found a spike down in the medium :sob:


----------



## Marco (Oct 2, 2006)

Ron - Thanks  oakhill is selling BS javanicas for $15. I got two from them.

Eric - i live behind ikea in hicksville


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 2, 2006)

Ron, that is hilarious! I love the javanica - got a couple of seedlings, one from Al's in Leesburg (or maybe both are from him... don't recall). They are big enough to bloom so I have to move them out of the pot. :rollhappy:


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 2, 2006)

ooops, forgot. Marco - nice collection!


----------



## Marco (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks Ki. Javanicas are great. I love the fact that their super tiny.


----------



## L I Jane (Oct 2, 2006)

You are going in leaps & bounds now Marco!


----------

